# OK to use QUIKRETE All-Purpose Sand from HD for leveling small areas?



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

I also have some soil mender top dressing soil/compost already.

Game plan:

Mix Soil Mender with sand;
Spread on lawn already been scalped and heavily dethatched of almost all existing grass so it's mostly bare now;
Use lawn level rake;
Spread Bermuda seed;
Roll in with roller.

Also, I did not treat with any weed killer type stuff first. Should I have?


----------



## cwrx82 (Sep 16, 2018)

DFW_Bermuda said:


> I also have some soil mender top dressing soil/compost already.
> 
> Game plan:
> 
> ...


Is your current lawn the same seed or different cultivar?


----------



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

cwrx82 said:



> Is your current lawn the same seed or different cultivar?


It was a blend that included buffalo grass but turned into mostly weeds. So I used my Sun Joe dethatcher and scarifier and basically ripped/removed pretty much 95% of any grass that was there. Nutsedge has always been a problem for me though.


----------



## cwrx82 (Sep 16, 2018)

DFW_Bermuda said:


> cwrx82 said:
> 
> 
> > Is your current lawn the same seed or different cultivar?
> ...


Did you spray anything on it to kill it off? It could come back and compete with the Bermuda seedlings.

But, to your title question. It should be fine to use as long as their aren't any large rocks or pebbles in it. I'd run my hand through it or screen it and see what size rocks/pebbles are in it.


----------



## Rockinar (Jul 21, 2017)

DFW_Bermuda said:


> I also have some soil mender top dressing soil/compost already.
> 
> Game plan:
> 
> ...


I did it a couple bags last year. Works, but has too many pebbles in it for my liking. Id find other sand. The Sakrete play sand at Lowes is better.


----------



## erdons (Apr 3, 2018)

Rockinar said:


> DFW_Bermuda said:
> 
> 
> > I also have some soil mender top dressing soil/compost already.
> ...


Exactly, way too many pebbles, you're better off using the quikrete washed plaster sand that one works much better and not much pebbles.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

I'm going to disagree with spraying the sedges. You don't want to put down any herbicides when trying to establish seed. Wait until the grass is established and then deal with the sedges.


----------



## cwrx82 (Sep 16, 2018)

SCGrassMan said:


> I'm going to disagree with spraying the sedges. You don't want to put down any herbicides when trying to establish seed. Wait until the grass is established and then deal with the sedges.


I wasn't referring to the spraying just the sedge, but killing off the other grasses that are currently growing. Should have clarified that better. Not sure how resilient the other grasses are to recover from his renovation and then have a mix of grasses growing.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Unless it's glyphosphate I wouldn't be spraying anything before seeding


----------

